# mixed symptoms



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I was diagnosed hypothyroid in March and I have noticed more changes

Symptoms which do not make sense:

Cold intolerance gone but I do not have heat intolerance.

Constipation gone but I do not have diarrhea.

Weight has fluctuated over the past few weeks.

Periods have gone from heavy, dark and thick to heavy, bright and thick.

Hair loss from head and body.

More white patches appearing on legs and arms.

Unexplained muscle aches and pains.

No depression.

Insomnia.

Pain behind eyes.

Headaches.

Swollen area on right side of neck.

Doctor could not fit me in for a blood test today so I will have to wait until Monday when they reopen. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Make sure your on a routine! Thats so key!

I sense a disturbance in the force.... No its just I've been up for college finals all night.

Also I've been telling people to try this out! Its helped me out a ton:

Are you drinking enough water? Pee into a cup and compare it to the urine color chart (google it). If it indicates you drink more water than do so and repeat the test. Once you figure out what your body needs to be drinking you can stop checking your urine. Then enjoy because you'll probable feel at least a bit better.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> Make sure your on a routine! Thats so key!
> 
> I sense a disturbance in the force.... No its just I've been up for college finals all night.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I thought I have been drinking enough water as yesterday I drank 1 liter (2 refills of a 500cl bottle) When I peed my urine was pale green but even if I do not drink a lot of water my urine is still either clear or pale green. I don't get it.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?


Hi thanks for replying, I have results from January 2013-March 2014

Jan 2013 - TSH 0.8, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 not tested

June 2013 - TSH 30, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 11, normal range 10-22, doctor did not notify me of the high TSH and said I was hyperthyroid

Aug 2013 - TSH 4, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 not tested

Oct 2013 - TSH 4.5, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 13.6, normal range 10-22, Anti-TPO 52, negative range 0-34

Nov 2013 - TSH 4.9 normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 15.9, normal range 10-22

Jan 2014 - TSH 3.1, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 not tested

Mar 2014 (Different lab) TSH 1.9, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 14, normal range 12-22, FT3 4, normal range 3.1-6.8, Anti-TPO 30, negative range 0-34. - started on Levothyroxine on 50mcg for 3 weeks, 75mcg for 3 weeks and 125mcg for 3 months onward


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Sorry are my labs weird? Just wondering why I have these symptoms with my tsh so low and that I am peeing with normal colour urine as visc kindly suggested


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Into the toilet or a cup? Make sure your checkin in a cup so that it isn't dilute.

How has your diet been? Are you having normal movements?

I'm learning that my symptoms of muscle twitching and body tingling may be due to my GERD and my bodies inability to process food correctly.

Do you only have a known thyroid condition?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> Into the toilet or a cup? Make sure your checkin in a cup so that it isn't dilute.
> 
> How has your diet been? Are you having normal movements?
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply, I have been peeing into a toilet not a cup. I didn't think to pee into a cup lol but if it's a better alternative then I will go ahead and do that. Thanks for advice.

My diet has been better in recent days but I am not sure if I ought to be excluding anything specific. I have only been tested for celiac and that was normal. Umm normal movements? I don't know what is normal in an ideal world but for me I have movements every 3-4 days. They are not generally easy to pass and on some days I get hard pellet-like movements that "slip out" without any effort at all.

Other things that have been brought to my attention are Raynaud's (I don't know how to spell it so sorry if it is wrong), iron deficiency and folate deficiency and possibly Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't even think about lymphoma unless a doctor says something about it with you or you find a new unexplained lump then you can speak with a doctor.

If you have Raynaud's then do this. Run your hands under really cold water. Do they turn super white and are they painful?

Deficiencies are generally nothing to worry about if your eating well and get enough sun.

Now about the diet. Your description of your bowel movements suggest you don't eat enough fiber and drink enough water.

Try the cup thing again, make sure you use a white colored or clear one. Compare the color to the urine color chart.

Then eat more fiber! Eat a bowl of fiber one a day. 5 vegetables a day yada yada yada! Your body will love you for that!


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> Don't even think about lymphoma unless a doctor says something about it with you or you find a new unexplained lump then you can speak with a doctor.
> 
> If you have Raynaud's then do this. Run your hands under really cold water. Do they turn super white and are they painful?
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, I see the endocrinologist Friday about my ongoing symptoms and the new ones that have developed. I have no lumps only the swelling at one side of my neck.

Thank you for suggesting the cold water technique. Only my fingers turn super white but do not hurt. However when I go out in the cold my fingers and toes do turn super white and hurt.

When I tried the cup thing my urine was dark yellow. I don't get it as I've been drinking lots of water lately. Unless I have to be more consistent...

I have been eating much healthier but do not know what fiber is. I've just been eating any type of vegetables lately as a hit and miss - carrots, butternut squash, salad etc. Also soybeans. They're to be eaten with caution though, from what I have heard...


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Yup more water. Drink 8-16 ounces in the next hour and a half and try the cup thing again. I bet it will improve. Now you want to try to maintain your fluid intake. I suggest water as your main source.

I only drink water. All juice comes from whole fruit (which includes a ton of fiber).


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> Yup more water. Drink 8-16 ounces in the next hour and a half and try the cup thing again. I bet it will improve. Now you want to try to maintain your fluid intake. I suggest water as your main source.
> 
> I only drink water. All juice comes from whole fruit (which includes a ton of fiber).


I have been trying all sorts of drinks - lemonade, fruit juice, smoothies, milkshakes, etc. Thanks for suggesting more water and using it as my main source.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

I took a sample of my urine today and peed into a cup (in this case a clear glass!) and have noticed the following:

* The urine is a pale yellow

* There are white bits floating on top and some have settled at the bottom.

Not sure what this is..


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I wouldn't worry. Those are just clumps of waste particles.

Its the color that matters. You want to be clear and straw yellowish.

But in the morning your concentrated because you weren't going to the bathroom/drinking water while your sleeping.

So I drink 8 oz when I wake up and another 8oz with my Synthroid at 730 every day.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> I wouldn't worry. Those are just clumps of waste particles.
> 
> Its the color that matters. You want to be clear and straw yellowish.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for replying, yes, it is kind of straw yellowish.

I think it was my first pee of the day actually as I did not feel like going to the toilet upon waking/getting up. I got up at 9:30am and did not take my first pee until midday. So I take it that the waste particles are what makes it concentrated or am I wrong?

I did take my thyroxine in the morning but have had trouble with taking it as I get a "dip" in mood and energy levels, so have been taking it at night - but when I take it at night I wake early in the morning. I can't seem to pick a good time to take it, it's quite frustrating.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not sure. You'd have to work with you doctor to optimize your dosage/time.

Good luck


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> I'm not sure. You'd have to work with you doctor to optimize your dosage/time.
> 
> Good luck


Ok, thanks


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi just to say I have spoken to a practice nurse who has tested a fresh urine sample. I have leukocytes and protein in my urine and she has put me on antibiotics. She asked me about other symptoms and upon telling her other symptoms I have she urged me to speak to a doctor today, which I have done. I have now been referred to a urodynamics department.

Other symptoms (which I have been embarrassed to mention until now) have been with me since I was 8 years old and include:

* Sudden urge to urinate when I get up after sitting down
* Not urinating first thing in the morning - I urinate up to several hours after getting up simply because I do not feel like going
* Wetting myself (been happening on and off since I was 8 years old)
* Recurrent bladder infections.
* Inability to hold urine in
* Inability to stop urinating myself when starting (whether accidental or not)
* Leaking urine
* Not feeling the urge to go for a pee until my bladder feels like it is bursting
* Rib/flank/pelvic pain - not sure if this is to do with urinary problems
* I also suffered pain in bladder during an ultrasound scan (2011) when transducer was pressed onto full bladder. Sonographer noted that pain in bladder when it is full is not usual and asked me to go back to my doctor. She said she would write this in the report but the doctor did not mention this when I last saw them.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

So I guess those chunks weren't waste particles after all.

Good to hear you sought treatment! Hope you get some resolve!

Keep me posted

Good luck!


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> So I guess those chunks weren't waste particles after all.
> 
> Good to hear you sought treatment! Hope you get some resolve!
> 
> ...


Aww thank you for wishing me luck! Hopefully the urodynamics department will treat the case with some importance as the doctor seemed very concerned about me having bladder problems. The nurse was concerned too. Here's hoping that whatever I have now gets sorted.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Just to add, it's highly likely that I will need to be seen by a urogynaecologist - which to me is a bit of a worry considering the possibility that I will need an internal examination to check for prolapse. Ah well. One of those things.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

How are you doing now?


----------

